# Messe: Waldorf Quantum Announced



## synthpunk (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 5, 2017)

This is so on the list! Granular, resonators, the spec is near perfect for an interesting, non-derivative synth. I think this is likely to be a very special instrument. Buy and do not sell. Make interesting and unique sounds. I have warm analog stuff. This takes digital to places it can shine.

I watched the video twice yesterday I was so excited!


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 5, 2017)

This is a much better video


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 5, 2017)

I like the specs on paper, but can't say I was overly impressed with the presets he was playing...


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 13, 2017)

Waldorf is hoping for release Q4 2017 estimated street price $2,999 USD


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 13, 2017)

USB for CV Input is definately brilliant.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 13, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> estimated street price $2,999 USD



They said "3... something", so it's likely to be $3500 or thereabouts...


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 14, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I like the specs on paper, but can't say I was overly impressed with the presets he was playing...



Waldorf doesn't care too much about good presets. I own a Pulse 2 (which i really like) and out of its 400 presets there are maybe 15 good ones and maybe 3 excellent ones. However, it's quite easy to program the desired sounds.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 14, 2017)

Probably sums up most hardware synths over the years, except when Eric was at Roland or @Howie was at Access.



Living Fossil said:


> Waldorf doesn't care too much about good presets. I own a Pulse 2 (which i really like) and out of its 400 presets there are maybe 15 good ones and maybe 3 excellent ones. However, it's quite easy to program the desired sounds.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 14, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Probably sums up most hardware synths over the years, except when Eric was at Roland or @Howie was at Access.



You're right. But i think it would be a clever move from Waldorf to hire a top sounddesigner for this synth (maybe they can borrow Howie from Urs for some months). Since there's a big difference between a synth like Deepmind (which comes at a no brainer price) and a synth with a 3k pricetag...


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 14, 2017)

They mentioned Richard Devine will be on board for factory presets, at least.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm not to concerned about the presets. The resonator sample shows that it does what a resonator is supposed to do. It makes pretty organic sounding sounds. Likewise with the granulator - making a playable granulator is pretty cool. Its easy to get textures with granular, but to be able to play the sounds is cool, and with the mix/match aspect of the oscillators, there should be lots of original sounds not far away. I'm hoping that it supports MPE for playing it from the Seaboard...


----------

